# Are there celebrities on 2cool?



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Always kinda wondered this.....not that I would go look em up and send a bunch of fan crazed PM's. Just curious, is there are any musicians, actor/actress, political figures, jersey shore cast aways??

I bet there are some lurking around here not wanting to be exposed....I probably wouldnt either.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Several.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Care to give hints of who we are talking about here?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Pistol58 said:


> Always kinda wondered this.....not that I would go look em up and send a bunch of fan crazed PM's. Just curious, is there are any musicians, actor/actress, political figures, jersey shore cast aways??
> 
> I bet there are some lurking around here not wanting to be exposed....I probably wouldnt either.


I'm a legend in my own mind.


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm kind of a big deal! :rotfl:


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> I'm a legend in my own mind.


2coolers!!! WE.ARE.AMONG.GREATNESS!!!!!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I have more lures named after chickens than anyone else.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

chickenboy said:


> I have more lures named after chickens than anyone else.


And the most annoying avatar (no offense). I liked it at first, but now its dancing frightends me.

I was on a youtube clip that had several thousand views....some would consider me a C lister Im sure.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> I'm a legend in my own mind.


I could get in trouble for what I have in my mind about you!!:rotfl:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Pistol58 said:


> Care to give hints of who we are talking about here?


No! But they visit every day.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Pistol58 said:


> And the most annoying avatar (no offense). I liked it at first, but now its dancing frightends me.
> 
> I was on a youtube clip that had several thousand views....some would consider me a C lister Im sure.


Pffft... the little mental kid who lip syncs has over a million. Try again.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Pffft... the little mental kid who lip syncs has over a million. Try again.


hey, that little kid is hilarious...his facial expressions are funny!


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> Pffft... the little mental kid who lip syncs has over a million. Try again.


How come Ive never seen this??? Thanks fer burstin my bubble!!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

"SuperDave" Osbourne posts on here all the time...


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

chickenboy said:


> I have more lures named after chickens than anyone else.


Your dancing yard bird cracks me up gotta be the best on 2cool .Can I have your autograph .


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

2cool has created several celebrities


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Pistol58 said:


> How come Ive never seen this??? Thanks fer burstin my bubble!!


Sorry. You're still my favorite retarded kid.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

I wonder if any of the 2cool celebrities are ones that I have made refernces to?

Britney Spears, Daniella Guzman, and Dominique Sachse I apologize if your reading this....I was actually complimenting all of you.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

umm....I was on the Discovery Health Channel once....does that count?!


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

Pistol58 said:


> I wonder if any of the 2cool celebrities are ones that I have made refernces to?
> 
> Britney Spears, Daniella Guzman, and Dominique Sachse I apologize if your reading this....I was actually complimenting all of you.


Britney posts on here all the time, her handle is mastercylinder


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

Those of us who are famous don't have the time to post on here.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Jamie_Lee said:


> umm....I was on the Discovery Health Channel once....does that count?!


A 30 second "Girls Gone Wild" commercial doesn't count.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

ahh, me and the 13 other people that reside in my head...........


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

007 said:


> A 30 second "Girls Gone Wild" commercial doesn't count.


Now thats funny!!!

Not to hijack my own thread, but back in the day I roomed with some of my highschool buddies. Went in on one the very first GGW videos. It arrives and we are like kids opening up a red rider BB gun at christmas. Needless to say the video was uneventful at best. As we were watching it though, we are laughing and carrying on, then theres a shot of New Orleans and we all went quiet when one of the dudes girlfriend was on there, showing all!!! It was a funny, funny moment to say the least.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

007 said:


> A 30 second "Girls Gone Wild" commercial doesn't count.


I'm Serious! It was all filmed right here in Seabrook and in Clear Lake, it was for my friend that was obese in High School. The part where they interviewed me was at the Crazy Cajun that used to be on Nasa Rd 1.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Jamie_Lee said:


> I'm Serious! It was all filmed right here in Seabrook and in Clear Lake, it was for my friend that was obese in High School. The part where they interviewed me was at the Crazy Cajun that used to be on Nasa Rd 1.


So what was your part??


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I was the "Onion Guy" on QVC 4 or 5 times. I demo'd a product like this one. http://www.cookschoice.com/cgi-bin/commerce.cgi?preadd=action&key=4015

I can make a mean bloomin' onion.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

There are a few other than me that I know of.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Pistol58 said:


> So what was your part??


They asked me a million questions because we grew up together in school. The part that they aired is when they asked me if he had ever had any girlfriends and I said somethin along the lines of "You know how young girls are, they are only paying attention to looks, I dont think ive ever seen him have a girlfriend" they made me look like a real butthead lol. He was a really good friend of mine, he asked me to do the interview.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

This is it... I beleive I was 16, maybe 17.

http://blip.tv/play/gcZKzss6Ag]http://blip.tv/play/gcZKzss6Ag


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Mastercylinder is retired from the ***** industry. Other than I guess we are all a bunch of regular folks who can outfish celebrities


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Free_loader said:


> Britney posts on here all the time, her handle is mastercylinder


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Jamie_Lee said:


> This is it... I beleive I was 16, maybe 17.
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/gcZKzss6Ag]http://blip.tv/play/gcZKzss6Ag


fail.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Trodery is famous... in the aviation community.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Free_loader said:


> Britney posts on here all the time, her handle is mastercylinder


 you're obviously not a famous comedian.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Jamie_Lee said:


> This is it... I beleive I was 16, maybe 17.
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/gcZKzss6Ag]http://blip.tv/play/gcZKzss6Ag


2:20.. you are mean


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Bonito was an internet pimping sensation for a day or three. I will never forget that. :biggrin::slimer:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> you're obviously not a famous comedian.


LMMFAO... you know you laughed, preek


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I laughed.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

speckle-catcher said:


> fail.


yeah, I agree. Oh well. Chit happens. :redface:


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

When the 2cool calender comes out we will have some famous woman that are exposed for $10.99 a copy


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

wasn't trodery on "pimp my ride"?


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

My Uncle is 



 does that count


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I think Trod turned down a movie role that Brad Pitt later took. For real !


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Jamie_Lee said:


> This is it... I beleive I was 16, maybe 17.
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/gcZKzss6Ag]http://blip.tv/play/gcZKzss6Ag


Obviously you weren't around the last time a girl's full name got posted on here haha (was it the bonito thread?).


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

The Bonito deal I gotta say was pretty funny....


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

MasterCylinder is actually Manny from the "Savage Wild"


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

There are for more characters than celebrities! I do know a US Congressman that reads on here, a couple of pro ball players and one really good music entertainer.

then there are some Houston area radio guys that do read, but do not post, as some really rude behavior comes up.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

My grandpa was the judge that sent dog the bounty hunter to jail.
http://amarillo.com/stories/030908/new_9817368.shtml


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

aggiemulletboy said:


> Obviously you weren't around the last time a girl's full name got posted on here haha (was it the bonito thread?).


Nope, missed that one....what happened? Should I be nervous?


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Pistol58 said:


> I bet there are some lurking around here not wanting to be exposed....I probably wouldnt either.


Geeeez Pete, first the adoration of goddess and now asking the obvious, what are you doing ya' post paddin' fool?:slimer: rs


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

EndTuition said:


> I think Trod turned down a movie role that Brad Pitt later took. For real !


Pitt was cast as Billy Canton, a drug addict who takes advantage of a young runaway (played by Juliette Lewis) in the 1990 NBC television movie _Too Young to Die?_,

??????


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Texas Jeweler said:


> There are for more characters than celebrities! I do know a US Congressman that reads on here, a couple of pro ball players and one really good music entertainer.
> 
> then there are some Houston area radio guys that do read, but do not post, as some really rude behavior comes up.


Who are the ball players? What sport?


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Texas Jeweler said:


> There are for more characters than celebrities! I do know a US Congressman that reads on here, a couple of pro ball players and one really good music entertainer.
> 
> then there are some Houston area radio guys that do read, but do not post, as some really rude behavior comes up.


Does the music entertainer still lurk?


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Rusty S said:


> Geeeez Pete, first the adoration of goddess and now asking the obvious, what are you doing ya' post paddin' fool?:slimer: rs


Just trying catch you bud.....


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Nope, missed that one....what happened? Should I be nervous?


Classic!! http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=292361&highlight=bonito+daughter


----------



## Daddy's lil fishin chick (Oct 3, 2010)

I had my 15 minutes!! lol


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

SV_DuckBuster said:


> Classic!! http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=292361&highlight=bonito+daughter


and so it begins:

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/profile.php?id=1409031688


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Daddy's lil fishin chick said:


> I had my 15 minutes!! lol


yeah, you sure did.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

SV_DuckBuster said:


> Classic!! http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=292361&highlight=bonito+daughter


I started reading through that again....Its hilarious how a thread can just steam roll!!! And backfire for some...


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*The women on this board are stars*

I think 2Cool has some of the most attractive, thoughtful, clever women anywhere. If it weren't for their posts this board would be poorer for sure. There I said it.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Daddy's lil fishin chick said:


> I had my 15 minutes!! lol


shoot it went on for like a month.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

portalto said:


> Does the music entertainer still lurk?


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Yes, the entertainer still lurks. The ball players are one Astro and two Texans. They come by my store and talk about what they read, but do not post, as someone will just be a keyboard barbarian and start something unpleasent.

One of the Rangers reads here as well, but I do not see him often.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

speckle-catcher said:


> and so it begins:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/profile.php?id=1409031688


This thread just took a hard left! lol :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> and so it begins:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/profile.php?id=1409031688


Your friendslist will increase 10 folds shortly....the power of 2cool!!


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Nope, missed that one....what happened? Should I be nervous?


Take some time to read the infamous Bonito thread. There is a lot of vital info to the story that was deleated, but you will get the jest!


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Whatever happened to Bonito after the pimping took place? Did he get a beating


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Die Terrorists Die said:


> Whatever happened to Bonito after the pimping took place? Did he get a beating


Im sure he just sits outside his daughters house drinking coffee and smoking cigarettes, longing for the day she will accept him back in to her life!!!!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Die Terrorists Die said:


> Whatever happened to Bonito after the pimping took place? Did he get a beating


his daughter stuck him in the old folks home.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

I still see a few posts here and there from him. I really do feel bad for the guy....that thing blew completely up on him....


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

PBD539 said:


> Im sure he just sits outside his daughters house drinking coffee and smoking cigarettes, longing for the day she will accept him back in to her life!!!!!





mastercylinder said:


> his daughter had him commited to the old folks home.


Yall owe me a new keyboard.:doowapsta


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

monkeyman1 said:


> wasn't trodery on "pimp my ride"?


 Close: http://www.mrclean.com/en_US/home.do


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Johnboat said:


> I think 2Cool has some of the most attractive, thoughtful, clever women anywhere. If it weren't for their posts this board would be poorer for sure. There I said it.


Arse kisser.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> his daughter stuck him in the old folks home.


ya'll sharing a room still?


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Pistol58 said:


> I still see a few posts here and there from him. I really do feel bad for the guy....that thing blew completely up on him....


I do to. Blew way up. I wonder if she will ever join the "2 Cool Community"?


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Im leaving the office.....Yall dont go and get this one locked down now ya hear!


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

*Willow*

Miles2Fish = Willow from Willow.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

RedAg said:


> Miles2Fish = Willow from Willow.


ROFL! "Peck!" :rotfl:


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

speckle-catcher said:


> and so it begins:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/profile.php?id=1409031688


My phone went off with a "friend request" ...now which one of you is it?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

wasn't me. my GF gets mad when she sees I've friended a hottie.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

i was once known as hedgehog


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Delete your FB account now, and start over fresh. Its doomed!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

EndTuition said:


> I think Trod turned down a movie role that Brad Pitt later took. For real !


It was not Brad Pitt, it was Sean Penn and this was the movie. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taps_(film)


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Daddy's lil fishin chick said:


> I had my 15 minutes!! lol


 LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Pistol58 said:


> I still see a few posts here and there from him. I really do feel bad for the guy....that thing blew completely up on him....


he is still around, he headed to florida for a week or two here lately.his brother was having some health issues and he was needed there.I think today was his first day back at work, I will see if he is in the office in the morning.


----------



## Daddy's lil fishin chick (Oct 3, 2010)

Johnboat said:


> I think 2Cool has some of the most attractive, thoughtful, clever women anywhere. If it weren't for their posts this board would be poorer for sure. There I said it.


Youre a wise man!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Pistol58 said:


> Delete your FB account now, and start over fresh. Its doomed!


I wouldnt do that, I'd befriend all you guys/gals!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Daddy's lil fishin chick said:


> Youre a wise man!


He's also probably old enough to be your grandfather.

:slimer:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Jamie_Lee said:


> My phone went off with a "friend request" ...now which one of you is it?


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

speckle-catcher said:


> wasn't me. my GF gets mad when she sees I've friended a hottie.


 LOL - It pizzes my wife off too.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I know someone that thinks he looks like Matt Damon.....does that count? :biggrin:
_no, they just said the barn contained a dead..._


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Bull Red said:


> LOL - It pizzes my wife off too.


And the boyfriend of the girls friendship you request. This stand is occupied go hunt another plot.


----------



## gstanford85 (Jul 12, 2009)

Jamie_Lee said:


> This is it... I beleive I was 16, maybe 17.
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/gcZKzss6Ag]http://blip.tv/play/gcZKzss6Ag


Geesh that wash harsh:smile:


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

Jay Wester lurks in here sometimes. Does he count?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Jamie_Lee said:


> I wouldnt do that, I'd befriend all you guys/gals!


:biggrin::rybka:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I am not famous, but I would drink beer with someone who was/is.


----------



## gus110 (May 14, 2008)

24Buds said:


> I am not famous, but I would drink beer with someone who was/is.


Or isn't?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

huh?


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

I was on crimestoppers one time:bounce:


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Now i remember why i love 2 cool so much, Yall are hilarious.
And PS i use to be a celebrity til i ran out of Tshirts and Stone Crab Claws  J/K
LOL 

Love you ALL. Have fun. Glad i stopped by and got a big laugh or two!!


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

Todery was on Wheel of Justice, and still hasn't been caught. That kinda makes him infamous doesn't it...at least some kind of famous! 

I'm not giving him up...run Trod, run....


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

Howdy y'all celebs!


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

Pistol58 said:


> And the most annoying avatar (no offense). I liked it at first, but now its dancing frightends me.
> 
> I was on a youtube clip that had several thousand views....some would consider me a C lister Im sure.


No, but it will get you on Dancing with the "Stars".


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*Games*



Jamie_Lee said:


> My phone went off with a "friend request" ...now which one of you is it?


Do you play mafia wars or farmville


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Do you play mafia wars or farmville


Nope. Neither one of em'


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Jamie_Lee said:


> neither.


No point in pizzin' off the wife then...


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Huh?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Buncha perverts!


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

king george is on here from time to time


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

mdmerlin said:


> Todery was on Wheel of Justice, and still hasn't been caught. That kinda makes him infamous doesn't it...at least some kind of famous!
> 
> I'm not giving him up...run Trod, run....


Cartman was on Dateline.. he got to meet Chris Hansen in person!


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

I've shot more ducks than anyone here. That's got to be worth something.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Bill Dance is a member.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

it seems to me that not too long ago trodery and the jeep were on all the news stations when that small jet buzzed the jeep rally at crystal. i remember yelling at the wife and kids to come and see.:biggrin:

does that count:question:


----------



## mfarmer (Feb 7, 2007)

*famous?*

Brad Luby may or may not be on this site


----------



## Deep C 915 (Jul 19, 2010)

*Discovery channel scene*



Jamie_Lee said:


> This is it... I beleive I was 16, maybe 17.
> 
> What's sad is you only stated the truth.
> By the way "definitely brunette" Since were talking about looks.
> ...


----------



## Chief317 (Apr 4, 2010)

I don't know about celbrities but there are celbrities look a likes that one guy who looks like rick from pawn stars


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I thought Kenny,InfamousJ and Habormaster were good enough for any famous count?


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Me, self appointed "Admiral of the Juno Navy". Now if we just had a ship,or boat or water I would be even more famouser!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Deep C 915 said:


> Jamie_Lee said:
> 
> 
> > This is it... I beleive I was 16, maybe 17.
> ...


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Bill Dance is a member.


Green to you for the only real answer so far!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I saw santa claus on 2cool but he left quick .


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

I have been on the news several times, help catch a bank robber, saved countless lives...and used to drive a limo for Judge Reinhold


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

POC Troutman thinks he's george straight if that counts.....I think hes more like george crooked, but thats just my opinion....


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Does cop's count????


----------



## Rockport Russ (Oct 11, 2006)

I starred in pornographic movies for a while--until OSHA shut down production due to the fact that I constituted a danger to my co-stars.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

They died laughing?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

he probably had vd.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

MC made a funny!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> And the boyfriend of the girls friendship you request. This stand is occupied go hunt another plot.


Jealous? :slimer:


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Deep C 915 said:
> 
> 
> > Haha thanks! I just went dark about 5 months ago for the first time and im pretty sure i'll never go back!
> ...


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

HUH????


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

007 said:


> HUH????


Once you go black (dark)..you'll never go back


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> Once you go black (dark)..you'll never go back


Personal experience?


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

007 said:


> Personal experience?


haha!! NO....me and Halle Berry or Tyra Banks never crossed paths

It's an old saying. Where ya been?!

:cheers:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> haha!! NO....me and Halle Berry or Tyra Banks never crossed paths
> 
> It's an old saying. Where ya been?!
> 
> :cheers:


If'n I had to go that way, it'd have to be Vanessa Williams.  just sayin'....


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I am a prince formerly known as "The Artist"


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

007 said:


> If'n I had to go that way, it'd have to be Vanessa Williams.  just sayin'....


Would not fault you on that pick.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> Once you go black (dark)..you'll never go back


and the inverse of that holds true as well:

once you go black, we don't want you back.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

My wife's 3rd cousin is Angie Dickinson...does that count for anything? Of course you have to be at least a certain age to even know who she is I guess.


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

Jamie_Lee said:


> yeah, I agree. Oh well. Chit happens. :redface:


soooo how did his procedure go?? is he ok?


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

teamgafftop1 said:


> My wife's 3rd cousin is Angie Dickinson...does that count for anything? *Of course you have to be at least a certain age to even know who she is I guess*.


I guess I'm that age .....LOL...Yeah...we know you mean *OLD AGE*


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Pasadena1944 said:


> I guess I'm that age .....LOL...Yeah...we know you mean *OLD AGE*


Hey, I remember "Police Woman" and I thought she was pretty hot when I was a kid. I guess that means I'm getting there too, huh?


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> haha!! NO....me and Halle Berry or Tyra Banks never crossed paths
> 
> It's an old saying. Where ya been?!
> 
> :cheers:


Tyra??? 



007 said:


> If'n I had to go that way, it'd have to be Vanessa Williams.  just sayin'....


Vanessa is 'aight, but what the hail is wrong with Halle?


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

gus110 said:


> Or isn't?


yea that too. I like to drink beer with people



007 said:


> Buncha perverts!


shhhh........


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Pistol58 said:


> I wonder if any of the 2cool celebrities are ones that I have made refernces to?
> 
> Britney Spears, Daniella Guzman, and Dominique Sachse I apologize if your reading this....I was actually complimenting all of you.


Dominique called me one night at the camp and we had a nice conversation. It was quite a surprise. Her voice on the phone sounds exactly like it does on TV. I cannot divulge the reason for the call.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

State_Vet said:


> I was on crimestoppers one time:bounce:


The infamous goat rape episode...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I had to assertively embrace Anna Nicole Smith in a professional environment one time...Jus Sayin. :smile:


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Do it!


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Get 'er dun!


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> yeah, you sure did.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Don;t lie, you enjoyed the pics :work:


----------



## brad luby (Sep 28, 2007)

mfarmer said:


> Brad Luby may or may not be on this site


im not famous...im infamous


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

so won't the real brad luby please stand up, please stand up.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm a famous rat killer, And I have over 30 you tube vids.. Does that count....


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express...


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Bill Dance is a member.


Well.... that's not very nice. Would you call him that to his face?


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

i am marilyn mansons uncle, ( no joke ) rock star.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

jackk said:


> i am marilyn mansons uncle, ( no joke ) rock star.


i'm not sure i'd admit that if i were you. :smile:


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> i'm not sure i'd admit that if i were you. :smile:


 lol ! i hear ya, he really is not the same person that you see on stage when he is not performing. like he said its a job.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I met Brad Luby once and he looks just like George Costanza from Seinfeld, but shorter.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Jamie_Lee said:


> This is it... I beleive I was 16, maybe 17.
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/gcZKzss6Ag]http://blip.tv/play/gcZKzss6Ag


I remember see'n that show on TV...
How is that fella Brandon do'n these days?


----------



## brad luby (Sep 28, 2007)

saltwatersensations said:


> I met Brad Luby once and he looks just like George Costanza from Seinfeld, but shorter.


im taller,fatter and have more hair. are you sure you met me....


----------



## Power Pole (Jul 13, 2010)

i'm rick james ******!!!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Who in the heck is Brad Luby, I thought I was the only celebrity on 2cool. rs


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> you're obviously not a famous comedian.


Yeah, but he will be. :rotfl:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Rusty S said:


> Who in the heck is Brad Luby, I thought I was the only celebrity on 2cool. rs


You'll always be a star to us Rusty. :cheers:


----------

